# Specific 3D Printers, Scanners, & Hardware > Hyrel 3D Printer Forum >  Any New Hyrel Announcements at CES?

## ToyMakerRon

Can we expect to see anything announced or released from Hyrel at CES this year?  I know you guys said you will most likely be there.

Ron

----------


## Davo

Oh, we will be there. I'm just never sure if _I_ am going on a trip until I cross the state line.

I'm not sure what we have and have not announced, and I don't know which development ideas Karl is willing to reveal at this time.

I know that's not what you want to hear, but that's all I can say with any accuracy - and I don't want to mislead anyone.

We will be showing some new tools at CES for sure.

----------


## RedSox2013

Thanks for your honestly.  I'm sure you guys are working on a ton for the rest of the year.  2014 has just started  :Smile:

----------


## BurnItDownBaby

Davo, what type of reception did your printer end up receiving at CES?  Did Martha Steward check you guys out?  I saw she was looking at a bunch of 3D Printers at the show.

----------


## Davo

We were quite swamped all day, every day. I didn't recognize any celebrities besides Michael Schmidt and Justin LeBlanc at our booth, but they were booked. People from the larger 3D printer companies came by and talked. Most folks were really surprised by the ease of leveling, the breadth of materials, and the fact that we can run four heads at once. Karl brought some of the new laser heads, but we didn't demo (safety concerns). Oh, everyone seemed astounded that we printed ABS with a 25 micron layer height, but we had a piece there for everyone to examine.

Lessons learned: we need samples of ABS in 200, 100, 50 and 25 micron layer height, as well as comparable samples of all the materials we have printed in, for comparison - attached to something: our  100 micron and sugru samples walked off, but not until Friday afternoon.

----------


## Luv2Fight

Did you get to talk to Bre Pettis (MakerBot's CEO)?

----------


## Davo

On Saturday, I would have said that I don't know - but I have since seen his photo, so no, we did not speak.

----------


## Eddie

Do you guys plan on going to the Inside 3D Printing show in NY in April?  I may try and make it there.
Ed

----------


## Davo

No, we do not have plans to attend the upcoming Inside 3D Printing show.

We have reserved a booth at the USA Science & Engineering Festival in DC on April 26-27.

http://www.usasciencefestival.org/

----------

